

Maker Pro: The Supply Chain - jorgecastillo
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4266

======
dang
We took "Soylent" out of the title, even though it's a legit reference to the
movie, because the word "Soylent" has a different local binding here, and its
presence in the title would likely trigger an off-topic discussion.

